# List of FO's That Turn Soap Brown?



## DeeDee (Jun 30, 2009)

I was wondering if there is any such list of FO's that will turn your soap brown, MP or CP, either one? If not, can we start one for future reference?

I know I used Pina Colada  and it turned my soap a light brown. It was from Lonestar candle supply (body safe). Smells great, just not the color I was going for.


----------



## TessC (Jun 30, 2009)

It would be a huuuuge list.   I'd check the Soap Scent Review Board for a starting point, they don't have every single FO in existence listed but there are a lot. Beyond that, expect anything with vanilla in it to go brown. There are other scents that discolor, but vanilla is notorious for it.


----------



## krissy (Jun 30, 2009)

does a FO that turns brown color over another color...like if you added pink to a batch that you knew the FO turns brown, will it over power the pink? or will it stay pink?


----------



## TessC (Jun 30, 2009)

It'll go brown. The only exception is if it doesn't discolor much and if you use a strong/dark color, but even then it changes the color some. My burgundy colored soap ended up a muddy maroon (think dried blood) color because of the FO's discoloration, heh.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

In my experience it will take over the pink and the whole batch will be a shade of tan brown.
Pink sugar should be on the list  :cry: 

Kitn


----------



## candice19 (Jun 30, 2009)

I learned about Pink Sugar AFTER I made it without stabilizer... my store opening actually features the brown bar ON SALE lol


----------



## DeeDee (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh, I am so glad I didn't use my Pink Sugar today!  I am going shopping for  stabilizer right now.


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 30, 2009)

It is the vanilla in an fo that turns it brown. If you atrt a list, you will need to post the supplier too because strawberries & cream at 1 place will turn brown but not neccesarily at another.

Most any scent that is very sweet contains vanilla. Most sweet fo's use the vanilla to sweeten it up.

It's a 95% chance that any fruit & cream, cake, cookie, pie, etc will brown. Things like rootbeer, mocha, chocolates, coffe & cream, etc will too.


----------



## krissy (Jun 30, 2009)

so will a stabilizer prevent the color changing in all FO's or just the ones with vanilla or just vanilla?


----------



## carebear (Jun 30, 2009)

vanilla stabilizer.... it'll stop the browning caused by the vanilla in the FO, whether it's a small part of more substantial.

most are just for MP.
Bittercreek has one for CP, but many of us are getting sharp crystals in our soap when we use it.  And FYI - when Pink Sugar isn't allowed to go brown, it retains it's very odd orangish color instead...


----------



## artisan soaps (Jul 1, 2009)

..


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2009)

That is so good to know carebear , sharp crystals eh . I will settle for the brown if I love the scent. It is a shame non the less. Hopefully somebody will come up with a perfect vanilla stabilizer , soon 

kitn


----------



## Gramma Judy (Jul 1, 2009)

If you don't scent a secondary color, like have 1/2 soap scented with a vanilla and the other 1/2 not scented at all will the whole soap still turn brown.  I made vanilla sandalwood -the whole batch was scented- and expected at least dark beige.  But, it has turned totally brown after a month.  Love this scent and other vanilla scents, just wondering if half and half is an option.


----------



## SoapMedic (Jul 2, 2009)

I usually do a layer on top that is unscented or scented with something complementary that won't turn brown. I prefer to do the top third that way, but I have also done half and half. That way I can have some color besides brown.  I have done slab swirls, but no matter how 'fat' I make the unscented/colored swirls, it doesn't take long for the brown to creep in and devour the swirl.  So the unscented layer works fine for an unspecified amount of time. Recently I found a bar of vaniglia madagascar that I had made with the top third unscented, colored with grape mica and frosted with gold mica. It's about 9 months old, still smells fabulous, but I noticed that the brown has actually started to seep into the lavender color...it's light but noticeable. 

I remember in one of my first soaping experiences I used SW Night Spirit and colored it with blue ultramarine. It was gorgeous and smelled fantastic. Within a week it had turned a yucky brownish blue that was completely unappealing>I was heartbroken, as I was so proud of that soap!!

I gotta say though, it may bother US to make a 'plain' brown soap, but people love the scents! I usually do logs so I can frost the tops. To me the brown is just so-so, but no one seems to care...for them it's unusual to have a brown soap in their shower. And if they say, what? vanilla? brown? I remind them of the rich color of vanilla extract and they are okay with it.


----------



## honor435 (Jul 7, 2009)

pink sugar, dragons blood, anything w vanilla in it,
 people dont seen to mind if they like the scent.
ok ,my "birds of paradise" turned brown, i added bright blue, i looked like it was going to be teal, now brown :cry:


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

I made WSP Blueberries last night it is turning brown .


----------



## Kerye (Jul 27, 2009)

So you all are saying that if you use a scent, for the most part it is eventually going to turn brown?
How about using eo's instead?


----------



## honor435 (Jul 28, 2009)

most eos dont usually discolor, but they are more money and dont have as fun scents, my opinion.


----------



## LJA (Jul 30, 2009)

Kerye said:
			
		

> So you all are saying that if you use a scent, for the most part it is eventually going to turn brown?
> How about using eo's instead?



Well no - lots of FOs stay true but watch out for vanilla content.  A good supplier will list it on their site.  I only buy from those that do now.  (Unless I find a stupid crazy sale, in which case I sometimes buy anyway, and am usually sorry I did).


----------

